# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvia SRS:n länsimetroajelulta 14.11.2017

## Rattivaunu

Suomen Raitiotieseura ry pääsi tutustumaan Espoon metroon muutamaa päivää ennen laajennusosan virallisia avajaisia. Seuran retki alkoi Lauttasaaren asemalta, jossa ensin kuvattiin tai katseltiin laituritasoa. Laituritasolle meidät oli ensin ohjattu Gyldenintien sisäänkäynnin kautta. Sen jälkeen matkustettiin normaalin aikataulun puitteissa kulkevalla metrojunalla aina Matinkylän kääntöraiteelle asti. Sieltä palatiin Tapiolan asemalle, jossa oli kuvaustauko. Paluu takaisin Espoon itänaapurin puolelle hoitui jälleen normaalin aikataulun mukaan kulkevalla metrojunalla, joskin siten että käytiin ottamassa vauhtia Tapiolan kääntöraiteelta. Pois oli mahdollista jäädä Lauttasaaressa - tai sitten sai jatkaa matkaa nk. Kantametrolle sopivaksi katsomallensa metroasemalle saakka. Metrojunat siis kulkivat aikataulun mukaisesti joko Tapiolaan tai Matinkylään saakka vuorosta / linjasta riippuen - mutta Ruoholahden länsipuolella ilman matkustajia (poikkeuksena ne matkan osat, joilla SRS oli kyydissä).

Oheisen kuvaston ensimmäinen kuva ei liity SRS:n viralliseen osuuteen, mutta oletettavasti moni tällekin retkelle osallistunut käytti Rautatientorin metroasemaa ainakin metroretken päätteeksi.

Kiitos HKL:lle ja sen metroliikenneyksikölle! Varmasti kaikkien osallistujien kannalta retki oli poikkeuksellisen mukava ja mieleenpainuva.

----------


## vristo

Videotakin SRS:n ajelulta:

https://youtu.be/Dj4IjaHgd0k

----------


## Tuomas

Minäkin kirjoitin blogiin tästä tutustumiskäynistä: Suomen raitiotieseuran vierailu Länsimetrossa

----------


## 8.6

Länsimetroajelu, tossa 41 minuutin video Suomen Raitiotieseuran Länsimetroajelulta 14.11.2017:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsVBzVwDj5Q

----------


## Melamies

Tämä toteutui niin lyhyellä varoitusajalla, että moni ei päässyt paikalle. Itse olin lisäksi jo menettänyt uskoni tämän toteutumiseen ollenkaan. Paremmalla onnella sitten Kivenlahden avautuessa...

Kiitokset kuvista ja videoista.

----------

